# Eclipse Helios XMLUnit importieren



## Thorus (23. Feb 2011)

Hi,

Ich moechte gerne XMLUnit in einem Projekt benutzen, wenn ich allerdings das bei <XmlUnit/> heruntergeladene  über Import -> Archive File importiere, wird es nur als Ordner importiert. Wenn ich es entpacke und bspw. den ordner xmlunit-1.3\src\java per Import-> File System importiere macht er es als Package und der Import befehl funktioniert, dann sind aber fast jeder .java file ein fehler (meist ConfigurationException cannot be resolved to a type).

Ich habe xmlunit-1.3-src runtergeladen, falls das einen unterschied macht...

Kann mir jmd erklaeren wieso ich das nicht importieren kann, bzw wie es geht?

Danke!
Thorus


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2011)

Hast dir aber schon die xmlunit-1.3-bin.zip  runtergladen und nciht die xmlunit-1.3-src.zip , oder?


----------



## Thorus (23. Feb 2011)

Nein ich hab die src runtergeladen, worin genau besteht denn der unterschied zwischen den beiden, weil so wie ich das sehe, sind in der bin jede menge .htmls anstatt .java, und genau die brauch ich doch oder?


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2011)

Das eine sind die Quellen(Sourcen) die willst du nicht, das andere ist die Jar(Binary), die willst du.


----------



## Thorus (23. Feb 2011)

Ok, aber in der bin ist nur eine .jar und wenn ich mir beispiele bzw. tutorials zu dem package angucke, wie z.b. XML comparison tutorial using XMLUnit dann importen die da org.custommonkey.xmlunit.Diff, und diese struktur finde ich nur im src.zip...


----------



## Thorus (23. Feb 2011)

Ahh jetzt hab ichs danke, ich muss die .jar dann als archive einbinden und dann kommen die korrekt an Danke 

allerdings funktioniert z.b. 


```
import org.custommonkey.xmlunit.Diff;
```
trotzdem nicht fehler: cannot be resolved, obwohl org.custommonkey.xmlunit jetzt im projekt drin ist, allerdings mit einem symbol welches ich nicht kenne....


----------



## Thorus (23. Feb 2011)

Habs jetzt hinbekommen: Den Ordner importieren und dann rechtsklick auf die .jar und Add to Buildpath...


----------

